# Fehlerseiten mit PHP



## xwsnet (9. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mache, dass ich als Fehlerseite ein PHP-Script verwenden kann?

Vielen Dank
XWSnet


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2007)

In ISPConfig sind die Fehlerseiten immer als .html Dateien angelegt, daher kannst Du nicht so ohne weiteres PHP Code verwenden.

Eine Möglichkeit könnte es sein, die folgende Zeile in das Apache direktiven Feld der webseite einzufügen:


```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .html
```
Dann sollte der PHP Interpreter auch Seiten mit der Endung .html parsen. Wenn Du jedoch viele statische Seiten in dem Web hast, kann sich die Prozessorlast erhöhen. Ich habe das nicht getestet, aber es könnte funktionieren


----------



## xwsnet (9. Okt. 2007)

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich dachte daran, dass man vielleicht durch Eintrag in den Apache Direktive den Ordner für die Error Docs verlegen kann. Sollte damit nicht in dem neuen Ordner PHP funktionieren?


Oder geht PHP dann in dem neuen Ordner nicht mehr?


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Ort des Error Ordners ein Problem ist, er liegt ja innerhalb des Website Root und wenn PHP aktiviert ist, sollten auch PHP Seiten im Error Ordner funktionieren.

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Du in ISPConfig die Pfade zu den einzenen Fehlerseiten im Vhost nicht ändern kannst, ohne den ISPConfig Quelltext zu ändern.


----------



## xwsnet (10. Okt. 2007)

Ok, dann werde ich die erste Möglichkeit mal probieren. Danke


----------

